
GameTrailers Is Closing Down After 13 Years - doppp
https://www.facebook.com/gametrailers/posts/10153542220089285
======
dexwiz
I wonder what happened. Looking at their youtube page, most recent videos have
between 10k-20k views. This is nothing compared other popular video game
channels. What killed it? Streaming? Bad writing? Low production quality? They
still got the same awesome narrator at least.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/gametrailers](https://www.youtube.com/user/gametrailers)

~~~
dhejejx
I lost interest years ago when it became apparent that their positive or
negative news coverage of games was based less on the actual content of the
games, and more presumably on whether they were paid to give it a positive or
negative review. There's some really blatant examples of them bashing some
very high quality titles, and vice-versa with writing glowing reviews for
unplayable garbage.

It's good to see them finally go. I only wish it could have been sooner.

~~~
mihaifm
That's exactly why I stopped following them. The quality of their reviews
really dropped at some point, they were praising some titles too much (mainly
PlayStation ones), with very little criticism.

------
danso
Kotaku has a round up of related tweets and postings:

[http://kotaku.com/video-game-website-gametrailers-closes-
aft...](http://kotaku.com/video-game-website-gametrailers-closes-
after-13-years-1757939279)

I don't want this to sound like a snarky _" Oh [some company the Twiteratti
thinks is lame] is still around?"_ comment, but I truly had thought GT _was_
dead, because of its notable layoff announcements in recent years:

[Layoffs hit GameTrailers day after E3
(2014)]([http://www.polygon.com/2014/6/13/5807898/gametrailers-
layoff...](http://www.polygon.com/2014/6/13/5807898/gametrailers-layoffs))

[GameTrailers, GameFront and The Escapist Hit By Layoffs
(2015)]([http://www.craveonline.com/culture/813763-gametrailers-
gamef...](http://www.craveonline.com/culture/813763-gametrailers-gamefront-
escapist-hit-layoffs))

But looks like this really is GT's epitaph; this forum post dated today comes
from GT's associate editor (according to Kotaku), and alludes to this being a
sudden development:

> Hi everyone, Ben here. I just wanted to confirm that GameTrailers is
> shutting down officially today. Everyone is being let go. We all found out
> mere hours ago, so we're still reeling a bit. Sincerely, thank you all for
> the tremendous support.

[http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=194642343&postcou...](http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=194642343&postcount=6727)

Best of luck to the GT former employees.

~~~
traspler
It does seem very sudden.

They just launched a complete site re-design/re-write (which went pretty
horrible) and according to their shows they just (weeks ago) moved to new
offices.

The launch of the new website was absolutely horrible. Player often didn't
work, comments broken, etc. and in retrospect the office move seems sub
optimal as they did not appear to be happy with the new space they got.

------
SimeVidas
I hope the guy who speaks their reviews gets to continue doing that job
somewhere else. His voice is cool.

~~~
creade
Brandon Jones! I always loved this blooper reel of his:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bei_xzstrtU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bei_xzstrtU)

------
imkevinxu
I'll still always remember Haloid back in 2007, the best Halo + Metroid mashup
video ever [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-
mR79GErU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL-mR79GErU) (re-uploaded on
YouTube, it was originally on GameTrailers)

It was created by the late Monty Oum (creator of RWBY and art director for
RvB) and apparently it's still the most watched video GameTrailers ever had
[0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJC5Ct9vXMM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJC5Ct9vXMM)

------
iamcreasy
That's a very sad news for me. I am long time GT audience, and still stop by
there website for video reviews(no other videos).

Also I've always found Brandon Jones's voice very soothing. I hope he
continues to do game reviews.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Jeeze, what a shame.

The thing about Gametrailers was that their video reviews were never
fantastic, they were just _competent_ , which is more than I could say for the
awful Gamespot and IGN video reviews.

Also, their Retrospective features were top-notch. Seriously, go watch the
Diablo retrospective now. I'll wait:

[http://www.gametrailers.com/shows/gt-
retrospectives](http://www.gametrailers.com/shows/gt-retrospectives)

------
kristofferR
Damn, this is a shame. I loved their reviews - I just watched the Firewatch
review a couple of hours ago. Turns out it was their last review ever.

